# What E codes would you use ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 21, 2010)

Patient is intentionally taking too much Rx and is having side effects from it which the doc has documented. Other than the code for the poisoning, which E code(s) would you use with this? Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi

I think it would be E947.9


----------



## ahaller0929 (Oct 21, 2010)

I was wondering if the V15.81 would help with this patient? 
V15.81 Noncompliance with medical treatment


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Oct 22, 2010)

*Poisoning*

I would like to point out terms that identify a condition as poisoning Include:

- Wrong medication given or taken
- Error made in drug prescription
- Wrong dosage given or taken 
- Intentional drug overdose 
- Nonprescribed drug taken with correctly prescribed and properly administered drug

Coding of poisoning:

- Code 900 poisoning number from the table of drug and chemicals depending on the drug overdosed
-Then code condition/symptom  
- Then E.code from the table of drugs and chemicals - Whether the codition was accidental, suicide attemp, Assault or undetermined
- If you use an accidental E.code it will also require " where code".


I don't think V15.81 will fall under this category as the definition of poisoning clearly says any intentional drug overdose. 

I hope this helps. 

Sidika


----------



## preserene (Oct 22, 2010)

I  have an understanding from the stand point of view that 'the patient was taking intentionally too many?/too much? prescription drugs', as Ahaller suggested , could be meant 'noncompliance' but does not particluarly states to any of the listed ones (Sidika's), in so much so it does not merit to poisoning. That is why G Coder is in a dilemma to give the Ecode series. 
For eg the patient taking too many drugs  say, some vitamins/calcium or minerals or cough syrup more than that physician prescribed; may be some drugs from her Medicine-shlef itself, which may not by itself  account to poison.
If that is the case would we code Poison code?. Even if it can be, what is the harm in using  the non compliance code too. Non compliance can very wel bring about some side effects/ illeffects too.
Anyway the original question is about the E code only!!

By the way was it 'too many' or' too much'? because too many is number of prescription  drugs and 'too much' may mean to say over dosage.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 22, 2010)

Poisioning is taking any medication incorrectly intentionally or unintentionally.  So it is correct to use the 9xx.xx code for the poisoning first then the effect of the poisoning next then the E code for accidental poisoning.  I agree the non compliance V code is also good.


----------

